# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  How would you classify this woman?

## matty74



----------


## Carlos

American She seems to be accustomed to the public as if she were running a hostel or a dating house or something. Very used to talking about e.t.c. with men.

----------


## Angela

I see it as a Northern European set of features, perhaps Northern German or Danish, or even someone from the Baltics: square or rectangular face, strong jaw and cheekbones, long upper lip, shorter blunt nose, high, broad forehead.

However, some approximations of that look can be found among my people as well, although rarer.

Nilde Lotti:



Not a close resemblance, but having some of the same kind of traits. My paternal grandmother was a woman of this type. She was a very imposing woman, an impression made only stronger by the fact that she was 5'10 almost 11 inches, and big boned for a woman.

To Carlos' point, she was a partisan fighter during World War II, a Communist party functionary, a politician, and eventually the first woman president of the Chamber of Deputies. 

Yes, I think both women give the impression of intelligence, strength, and confidence.

----------


## matty74

It's a photo of my great-great grandmother. She was from the Emden/Aurich area of Ostfriesland Germany. She looks a lot like my maternal grandmother, same face.

----------


## mitty

Handsome woman matty74. I love her wide set eyes. I was going to say Irish!

----------


## Blanco

Many German, British, Irish share the same phenotype call it as the "celto-germanic" type

----------


## calf

German 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

